# Missing airliner



## vickie gee (Mar 11, 2014)

So unless you live under a rock you know about the Malaysian airliner that went off the radar over the ocean earlier this week. What does your gut tell you? Hijacking/terrorism? False flag? Engine/crew trouble? Aliens?

Seems the Back Porch has no spark lately. So "hello, hello, hello...Is there anybody in there?" Sorry, I was just having a Pink Floyd moment and really do miss reading everyone's dialogue on current events whenever I can muster the time to check in.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 11, 2014)

I've been following the news reports but I have no guess as to what really happened. It seems the stolen passport carriers were Iranian but that really tells us little to nothing. It seems strange that there would be people on board who were masking their identities, which leads me to think hijacking - but does not prove a thing. Even if the plane was hijacked doesn't mean they didn't crash, sometimes pilots make a choice... Really hope they find it soon for the sake of the passenger's families and can find clear answers to all the questions.


----------



## amysue (Mar 11, 2014)

If it isn't in a million pieces on the ocean floor, its probably been stripped for parts on the malaysian black market. I hope they find answers soon for the sake of the families.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 11, 2014)

I have said from the start thy it isn't in the water, it is on the ground somewhere, hidden by foliage or camouflage or something...that the plane duckedbunderbrge radar and flew to parts unknown. And now OMG they are saying that the plane was reportedly picked up onmilitary radar--it changed direction, dropped down lower, turned off the transponder and flew for at least an hour after air traffic control lost contact. And passenger phones are ringing through, as if they are in, not in water?

This is creepy--I say terrorist hijacking--but why? Not sure why some say the Iranians were not likely to be terrorists, just because they are not I own terrorists--the Boston bombers were not known either, until after the fact--and terrorists are surely getting smarter, and more covert in who does their dirty work.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 11, 2014)

After this latest piece of information,IF it is valid,I am leaning toward the likelihood that this could be some sort of hijacking...but for what purpose? I really feel badly for the hapless passengers, who had no choice in whatever happened....


----------



## Jenny (Mar 11, 2014)

Seems like the plot of Lost is becoming a reality... Sorry, I'm a huge Lost fan.




I have no idea what happened. I personally think that somehow it's just vanished. I have no idea how, but that's just what I feel in my gut.


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2014)

From what little info is available, it sounds like it could be an act of terrorism.


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 12, 2014)

This may be a mystery that isn't solved for many years. Not sure if the land is jungle like, but if it crashed the forest might be covering it up. You would think some of the passengers would have been able to use their cells to call out if they were hijacked or going to crash.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 12, 2014)

I thought some sort of craziness and crashing into the ocean into pieces, which could send the pieces for miles under there. And they haven't searched UNDER the water have they??? At least I haven't heard anything that way-but I may have missed something. The Titanic was scattered quite a ways and it was IN the water. There are so many loony toons in the world anymore.


----------



## Charley (Mar 12, 2014)

it just sounds so suspicious. I wonder if it was terrorists just testing whatever new technique they have come up with? I hope not…but it does make me wonder. I am so sad for the people on the plane and , of course, their friends and families.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 12, 2014)

Now they say Chinese satellite images from Sunday show large pieces of debris in the water just off the tip of Vietnam....where the plane was (more or less) when it was last heard from.

It is just so strange.


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2014)

And this morning we're told ∆ that ∆ was nothing related. It just gets more suspicious.


----------



## Charley (Mar 13, 2014)

Wish the media would not spread rumors, but just report when things are confirmed.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 13, 2014)

There is an awful lot of BS being put out...radio report here at 9 am said the Malaysian officials have a pretty good idea where the plane is. They just are not revealing that information until they can confirm it.

That's just so wrong, no matter if it is true or false!


----------



## Minimor (Mar 13, 2014)

This worries me--I have been saying for days that this plane is going to come back to haunt us, in some form of terrorist attack--and if in fact it did fly for hours, without it's transponder turned on, then it was highjacked/stolen, not malfunctioning! Honestly--it would be good news if they were to find the wreckage. I am sick for those innocent souls on that flight, because if the plane did not crash--what is happening to them???

http://m.us.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052702304914904579434653903086282?mod=WSJAsia_hpp_LEFTTopStories&mobile=y


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2014)

My heart really goes out to the family members. I can't imagine what they have been and are going through.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 13, 2014)

This is just so mysterious. My gut does not tell me who or why is involved. What I do feel is that some government or likely governments know where it is. They all have spy technology but if they reveal their sources they reveal their capabilities. Some may even have reasons for keeping the plane in the news...distraction, an assassination, a covert operation, secret cargo?

I sometimes have dreams before something catastrophic happens. I don't recall any recently prior to this though. However, last night I literally had a nightmare. What I recall was a viewing a horribly bloody human head from up above it. I woke up with my heart pounding and was literally burning up. It was very troubling. I thought the dream might have something to do with this. But then I read today about the Toyota crashing into a crowd in Austin, Tx with 2 fatalities due to head injuries and others in critical condition. So I really don't know what the dream meant, if anything at all.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 14, 2014)

I was in the nail salon this morning and they had a news channel on the tv they were saying that the aircraft was deliberatly told to change course and was last noted flying towards Indian. There have been so many reports that don't add up, its hard to believe anything. What gets to me is cell phones, everyone has one, no pings, no calls, phones are still ringing when called? What is up with that.


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 14, 2014)

That's what I don understand, with the cell phone useage, no one was able to make a sos call.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 14, 2014)

So that paints me a picture of people sitting in their seats with everything seeming hunky dory when suddenly everyone is rendered unconscious. If you are not awake (and alive as well) you are not going to be on the phone. Maybe then a landing took place on an island in the Indian Ocean or a soft landing in the water and then just go down, down, down with no debris. What I am asking myself is "was the intent to deliver something, destroy something, or to test some sort of technology? No matter, those poor unsuspecting passengers are likely collateral damage of people who are not lacking in power but are devoid of conscious. The unfolding of this could get real ugly I suspect. The truth may not come out for a long, long time.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 14, 2014)

Okay--I have done some digging....cell phones do not work well in aircraft. They did work on Flight 93, though most of those calls we're from the seat back air phones, only 3 calls were from cell phones. It is said that above 10000 ft there is generally no cell service. As well--because of the speed of a plane, the signal jumps quickly from tower to tower--generally calls would be dropped. It is also possible that a cell being used from above the tower could actually cause the tower to shut down....I forget what they called it....

And of Course out over the ocean there is no cell service. Likewise--flying over jungle or maybe desert--there may be large areas with no coverage. So, it seems that the use of phones on the doomed Flight 93 on 9/11 may have been more of a fluke of fate, possibly never to be repeated.

Also remember--it is very likely that highjackers would demand that all passengers put their phones into a box or a bag, as they would not want to risk someone managing to make a call or send a text.

If a plane malfunction caused all means if communication to be disabled, then perhaps someone could have tried to get a cell message out....but more and more it looks as if there was no malfunction, only a highjacking.

Truth be told, this plane is a terrorist's dream--an intact, functioning jetliner--exactly what they would want! I fear what they will do with it--it will be nothing good. Fill it with biological weapons....chemicals? Explosives? It is a 200 foot long guided missile.


----------



## ohmt (Mar 15, 2014)

A pretty good comprehensive timeline! I'm not speculating at all because the media is just having a field day writing about all of the possibilities.

http://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/20gnvv/comprehensive_timeline_malaysia_airlines_flight/


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 16, 2014)

The news this morning had an interesting theory, they think the pilot may have wanted to commit suicide. That it is known that the transponder was turned off intentionally, and that the new course taking the craft over the Indian Ocean was put in manually before the pilot told the tower goodnight. They also said that the passengers could have easily been subdued if plane was depressureized since the oxegen would only last a few minutes and keep them in their seats. Awful to think of.


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 16, 2014)

Also the pilot has a flight similater in his house, why would he need that? If he did crash the plane, I hope those passengers didn't know what was going to happen and suffer.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 16, 2014)

Except...another report I read said that the 777 is certified to fly above 40000 ft, which means it is almost certainly safe at 45000 (the expert being interviewed said that planes are always safe at a higher altitude than they are certified for) so when the plane rose to that elevation the passengers were not likely to notice anything different--the cabin would have remained pressurized even at that elevation.

Certain of the authorities are very determined to believe that it was simply suicide. Frankly, I think if a pilot wanted to commit suicide he would have simply dived the plane into the ocean right where they were at the moment. He did not need to fly the plane all the way to the South Indian Ocean to do it.

In any case--they have no idea if the plane was on the southern route, or the northern one. The plane may just as easily be somewhere in the Middle East.

Given that there are now reports of a terrorist in the UK giving info on a Malaysian terrorist plot to hijack a plane...that seems more and more probable as an explanation.


----------



## Flying minis (Mar 16, 2014)

So I have a related question - why can transponders be turned off? What is the situation that would ever require a pilot to turn one off? Since 3 of 4 were turned off on 9/11, wouldn't you think they would have been made so they CANNOT be turned off after that? I don't understand. . . .


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2014)

I have no faith in mainstream media, period. I have been reading what Mike Adams of Natural News is saying in his articles last Monday and also Friday and will continue to keep tabs on what he thinks may have happened. Basically, he has said good news is that the passengers could very well still be alive. Bad news is that a hijacked 777 could become a nuclear weapon.


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, it's st least now officially reported that it is / was a hijack situation. Awful, but anticipated


----------



## Minimor (Mar 16, 2014)

And then there is this theory, which of it is a real possibility, is absolutely terrifying!

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/465126/Missing-Malaysia-Airlines-plane-may-have-been-cyber-hijacked-using-mobile-phone


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 16, 2014)

One of the airline security experts who have been being interviewed on major network TV, when asked about the transponders even being ABLE to be turned off, said it was because they needed to be while planes were on the ground at major airports...something about interference with other vital radio signals....sounded feasible. This AM, on the MSN home page, there was a short piece about how Malaysian officials say that the 'other'info transmitting system..not the transponders...was actually turned off BEFORE the pilots made their last radio contact w/ flight controllers! My first thought was, "NOW they admit that???"

IMO, almost ANY of the possibilities put forth so far is very, VERY frightening.....even if the motivation was 'just' suicide...it takes extreme depravity to have no regard for the lives of all the others on the plane...


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 18, 2014)

Seems that the Austrailians have taken over, so now maybe something will get done properly.


----------



## Marty (Mar 22, 2014)

I think it was a very well planned out terrorist thing. It would not surprise me if they landed this plane safely somewhere and it is hidden. I think it is some kind of ploy to catch us off guard, while all eyes on looking for the plane and bamm, we're going to get hit with something.


----------



## tagalong (Mar 24, 2014)

Marty said:


> I think it was a very well planned out terrorist thing. It would not surprise me if they landed this plane safely somewhere and it is hidden. I think it is some kind of ploy to catch us off guard, while all eyes on looking for the plane and bamm, we're going to get hit with something.


Looks like it went down on that southern trajectory - into the Indian Ocean. :-(

No terrorist would pick that route - there is nothing out there. We may never know what really happened.


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, remember what happened on 9/11 over a field in PA. Thank God, it doesn't always pan out as enemies plan. We can't possibly know at this point that it's time to rule out terrorism.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 25, 2014)

I for one do not believe the current reports. I need more proof. I don't trust my own government/administration let alone another country's. Not buying it.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 25, 2014)

To me, there really are no scenarios that make any kind of sense from ANY standpoint. Pilot decided to commit suicide, disabled co-pilot, somehow also passengers and remainder of crew? Terrorist, or 'simply' some sociopath, commandeered plane somehow, ordered pilots to fly until plane ran out of fuel, taking all on board to their deaths--just to show they could kill innocent people when they wished? Some kind of on-board disaster...fire, etc....disabled ALL on board, plane flew on autopilot until fuel gone? ALL seem VERY unlikely to me...hopefully, there will continue to be those who will delve into every facet of this sad situation and find answers.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 25, 2014)

I have to agree with Sonya. Not buying it. Benghazi history reminds me to never trust the official story. We have no plane, no evidence, no passengers. Malaysian government is trying to put it to rest to cover up their own incompetence. I don't believe they know where the plane is, as well as the who and the why. Highly probable that some planted debris will soon be found floating.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm with Sonya. I don't buy this. I won't believe it until they have absolute proof, maybe the black boxes?--it makes no sense for that plane to be there in that ocean. And even with the black boxes....well, we will see. I do think someone likely knows something they are not telling...

There is a report that tye plot to bring down the plane over Lockerbie was hatched in Iran, not Libya...I am in the group that believes TWA Flight 800 was brought down by a surface to air missile...oh yes, we have been lied to before.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 26, 2014)

There are so many unanswered questions, and so much that is not rational at all. The news is reporting objects floating in the ocean but no ships have made it there yet to retrieve. No subs have been sent yet, they say they are waiting until a ping from the black boxes is heard. In my opinion I think they should at least have one sub headed to the area so that when a sound is heard it will take less time to investagate. This whole situation is so sad and horrable for the families waiting for proof, and conformation.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 7, 2014)

I saw on CNN this morning the Chinese have picked up some pings they hope are beacons from the planes data recorders.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 7, 2014)

They have been picking up pings since Feiday sometime. They are for brief intervals only--and are being detected in at least two different areas.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 8, 2014)

true the first ones were from the Australian ship, I think those which lasted over two hours were the most promising. The Chinese ship picked it up 300 miles further south. It's such a shame to think they'll never find it but since we are now past the battery life it appears that may be so.


----------

